# Protein shakes:  Pound it or sip it?



## I Are Baboon (Oct 6, 2003)

Well?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 6, 2003)

I get it over with.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 6, 2003)

Pound it.  Usually it makes my stomach do flip flops if I try to sip it.  I'd rather just fire it back.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I get it over with.



HA!

I sip mine, but they are big sips.  It takes me 10 minutes or so do drink it.  If I pounded it quickly, I'd probably gag it back up.   

My wife pounds hers.  She is a bigger man than I.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 6, 2003)

I don't drink it all in one gulp, but I don't nurse the thing either. It usually takes me about 4-5 sips (gulps?) to down a 16 oz drink.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> I don't drink it all in one gulp, but I don't nurse the thing either. It usually takes me about 4-5 sips (gulps?) to down a 16 oz drink.



Fine, I fixed the poll, Mr Picky.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 6, 2003)

Mine is about 1.5 cups water so I dont even stop to breath.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 6, 2003)

Thank you Mr IAB. Gonna be sipping your drink in front of the tube tonight?


----------



## Leslie (Oct 6, 2003)

Desginer whey- pound it and then chase with water.
HDT Pro Blend 55- Sip and enjoy


----------



## heeholler (Oct 6, 2003)

I just drink it right down.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> Thank you Mr IAB. Gonna be sipping your drink in front of the tube tonight?



Nah.  Protein shakes are a morning thing.  Tonight, it's popcorn and the Red Sox.


----------



## Dero (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> My wife pounds hers.  She is a bigger man than I.


 
Man are you ready for a woopen???
Wait 'till MBC see's this!!!

It was nice knowing ya IAB!!!


----------



## Skib (Oct 6, 2003)

i usually pound it but sometimes i'll bring it up to my room and sip on it for 5 minutes while i do other things... mainly on the comp...

nothing else allows me to belch as hard as i do after having a protein shake


----------



## maniclion (Oct 6, 2003)

Post-workout I bong it, like a beer, straight from the blender
As my daily meal I drink it in a couple of minutes.
If I know I won't be getting a meal in less than 3 hours I put it in a thermos with ice and sip it to trickle feed what I can.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 8, 2003)

Pound it.. I don't drink it for flavour  I've become real good at drinking without breathing from this!  I bet I would win all the beer drinking contests if I was a drinker!


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 8, 2003)

i got this real nice tasting capuccino flavour 1, i sip it with my oats which i'm now having with water (yuk!), so it adds some taste, and i don't want the whey to go right through me! i feel if i sip it with something it will probably digest better

I also down any vit tabs/flax caps with my shake

I could down it, but i'd rather just drink it like a normal drink, unless it has creatine in it, then i would down it coz of the awful taste!

peace


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 8, 2003)

sip it, like a fine wine.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> sip it, like a fine wine.


You mean sip it like a fine pansie!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 8, 2003)

Down it in about 3 swigs.  Pounding etiquette jack


----------



## maniclion (Oct 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> sip it, like a fine wine.



With pinky extended?


----------



## chaznad1 (Oct 8, 2003)

ARE YOU GUYS SERIOUS,, POUND IT OR SIP IT,,, i loooooooove protein shakes, when you train you need to learn to love what you eat not just eat it for the sake of what it does because then youll eventually have a terrible cheat binge day on junkfood .
2 scoops optimum nutrition chocolate with 1/2 cup of oats and 2 cups of water ,,, yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
if it isnt post workout and just a meal replacement then after drinking that shake ill eat 1 tbspoon natural PB to slow absorbtion


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 8, 2003)

I use a straw


----------



## maniclion (Oct 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> I use a straw



You snort it!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 9, 2003)

Are you all drinking a bunch of crap?  My shakes are tasty, they have to be sipped.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> You mean sip it like a fine pansie!


----------



## leg_press (Oct 9, 2003)

I tend to pound mine, but now and again I sip it because my shaker is busted. I was watching an old video the other day and a guy literally downed in one gul a whole EAS shaker full or liquidised tuna.


----------



## kdwa1 (Oct 9, 2003)

Sipping is silly,pounding is macho,somewhere between is normal.It's nice to enjoy it a bit instead of gulping.Try to creat a mind protein muscle connection with ALL food and reap the benefits I say.


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> You snort it!



No no no no, I drink out of the straw for liquid shakes...It's only when the protein is in dry powder form that I tend to use the straw for snorting.


----------



## leg_press (Oct 10, 2003)

What is the best protein powder to buy? I need something that's cost effective as I'm on a v tight budget. At the moment I am using a blend of Caseinate, Soya Isolate, Whey Protein concentrate, and an amino acid mix, it's £19.99 for a 1.32 kg pack ( 4x 330g), it's by York and it's called Muscle Power.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 11, 2003)

I take mine with salt and lime and kick it back just cause I love it soo!


----------



## Mikes1 (Oct 13, 2003)

I voted somewhere inbetween, but i actually like the taste.
I've got a neutral tasting protein which i mix with juice. I keep buying different juices so that i don't get borred of it.

Mike


----------



## JJJ (Oct 14, 2003)

You pound it cuz it tastes bad, or sip it cuz its good? 
I pound it cuz its good, cant stop drinking. Mmmm, straaaaawberry.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm in between


----------



## Evil ANT (Oct 18, 2003)

I mix my vanilla whey protein with milk and it tastes awesome. I can't stand it with water. It makes me want to hurl. With milk it goes down a lot easier, and tastes way better.

"But, ANT, what about the extra calories from the milk?"

Ah, screw it! I'll jog 'em off.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by chaznad1 *_
> ARE YOU GUYS SERIOUS,, POUND IT OR SIP IT,,, i loooooooove protein shakes, when you train you need to learn to love what you eat not just eat it for the sake of what it does because then youll eventually have a terrible cheat binge day on junkfood .
> 2 scoops optimum nutrition chocolate with 1/2 cup of oats and 2 cups of water ,,, yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
> if it isnt post workout and just a meal replacement then after drinking that shake ill eat 1 tbspoon natural PB to slow absorbtion



I do the same thing, but I throw some frozen strawberries in there for a little extra flavor sometimes.  Depending when Im taking it and what I am doing is how fast I drink it.  If Im late for class its done in 2 seconds and over with but if I'm just doing work or something I'll stretch it for a few mins.


----------



## goldenthree (Oct 26, 2003)

I pound it, it tastes to good to have to wait.

heh anyone ever run low on milk so to compensate they mix a teaspoon of milk with 2 scoops of protein so it ends up being a paste like substance, so you have to eat it with a spoon because it is not a liquid, good stuff .


----------



## leg_press (Nov 2, 2003)

I tried mixing EAS pure whey with milk and it gave me stomach cramps so I mix mine with water. Also water keeps better cus you have to keep milk cold and you can have water at room temp


----------



## Deeznuts (Dec 16, 2003)

It tastes good, but I still pound the stuff just so I can go on to eating a post workout meal and taking my multi vitamins.


----------

